# Wer kennt einen kostenlosen hylafax Client für Windows außer WHFC?



## Timo Rickert (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo !

  Ich suche für unser Firmen-Netzwerk einen kostenlosen hylafax Client !
 Ich möchte aber nicht WHFC nehmen, den Client finde ich nicht besonders übersichtlich und die Funktionalitäten sind auch nicht so toll.

  Kann mir jemand noch einen anderen Client nennen ?

  Gruß Timo Rickert


----------



## Ben Ben (7. Januar 2005)

Wo willst du den Thread denn noch über alles eröffnen?


----------

